# Welches Echolot?



## oemer (9. April 2012)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Echolot. Weiss aber nicht  welches oder was für eins ich mir kaufen soll. Will von anfang an was  Gutes, das mir auch an anderen Gewässern dienen soll.

Zu dem Gewässer und Bestand wo ich es hauptsächlich benutzen will:

Schloßsee Salem - 19 ha tiefste stelle ca. 21 meter - Bestand: Hecht Zander Barsch Forelle Saibling Felchen Wels

Ich werde auch ganz sicher mal auf dem Bodensee 536 km² damit Angeln  wollen. Hier ist die Tiefste stelle 254 meter wobei da auf ca. 100 m  geangelt wird - Bestand: alles mögliche an Süßwasserfischen.

Habe von Echoloten gehört die auch positionen und das Echo aufzeichnen  können. Hört sich gut an, weiss nur nicht ob ich es brauchen kann.

Ausgeben kann ich so um die 300 Euro.

Danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Portabel oder Festmontage? also fest in ein boot einbauen oder zum mitnehmen?


----------



## oemer (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Portabel, habe am dienstag mit einem echolot vertrieb telefoniert und die haben mir das humminbird 728 empfohlen.


----------



## Mendez (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

für 300,- portable wird es schwer was vernünftiges zu bekommen. Mein Humminbird 718 DB mit Akku,Tasche,Geberstange hat letztes Jahr schon 380,- gekostet. Ich schätze da musst du deine Freundin/FrauMama/Oma um etwas mehr Kohle anhauchen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Jo das wird sehr eng kannst dir höchstens eins für 300 kaufen baust dir selber ne geberstange und schliest das ding an eine alte autobatterie an hällt ewig aber musst halt aufpassen wegen der säure


----------



## Wobbler019 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr das Hummingbird 718 zugelegt
und bin sehr zufrieden.#6
Ein Gps habe ich separad dabei, wenn du eins als potable
Version möchtest wirst du wohl noch hundert drauflegen müssen.

Mfg


----------



## oemer (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Wie gesagt, werde mir wahrscheinlich das humminbird 728 holen - nächsten monat. dann hab ich auch mehr geld zur verfügung. die geberstange will ich mir sowiso selber basteln. kann jemand was zum 728 sagen???


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Ja hat schon viel leistung für den preis ich bestell mir diesen monat das elite-5 hat die gleiche sendeleistung aber in farbe und mit gps kostet aber auch bissl mehr


----------



## ZanderSeifi (15. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Nutze am Bodensee das Lowrance mark5pro und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Habe mir die festmontage geholt da ich mir die Halterungen selber bauen musste damit ich es auf mei Belly Boot und mein Schlauchboot nutzen kann. 
Den Akku gibts für 20€ und ich bin viel Billiger damit als mit ner Portablen Version.Kann es aber überall mitnehmen und befestigen .

Hatt mich komplett 240€ gekostet


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Ja hört sich gut an wie lange hällt die batterie für 20 euro hat ja sicher nur 7 AH oder nimmst du mehrere Akkus mit zum angeln ?


----------



## ZanderSeifi (16. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Der Akku hält bei mir für gut 4-5 mal im gebrauch bei ca. 5 stunden.
Hatte ihn noch nie leer oder so.|rolleyes


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Das ist aber verdammt viel!aber jetz mal was anderes gehst du immer nur 5 stunden Angeln? ich gehe meistens 13 bis 15 stunden


----------



## ZanderSeifi (17. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Das kommt immer drauf an mehr mal mehr weniger .:c
Da ich drei Kinder habe hab ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit und mit Arbeit und haufend stunden komm i kaum noch dazu.#q

Wenn ich schleppe bin ich länger und mit BB meist 2-5 stunden je nachdem was so geht.|supergri


----------

